# Uni-Lecture rooms?



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering for those at uni are lecture rooms always filled with people?I just wanted to be ensured that maybe If my ibs was bad on a particular day there may be a row free and I could sit by myself? lonely I know but ibs does this :/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I was in school it really varied. A lot of classes (especially the popular ones) were filled to the brim, but most of the time the number of chairs out numbered the students. They kind of build the rooms to standard sizes so you may have 20 person rooms 50 person rooms 100 person rooms and 200 (or even 500 person rooms). They don't take chairs out if you only have 35 people in a 50 person room.


----------



## steve2805 (Jul 22, 2007)

xxvicky3090xx said:


> Hey I was just wondering for those at uni are lecture rooms always filled with people?I just wanted to be ensured that maybe If my ibs was bad on a particular day there may be a row free and I could sit by myself? lonely I know but ibs does this :/


Vicky, Im at uni in England,Rows in most of my lectures are only 10 people max, so often easy to go on an end etc.Something I noticed is that you can just pop out if you need to. It's not like school with having to ask permission etc.Seat yourself strategically!!


----------



## awsomesauce (Aug 4, 2010)

steve2805 said:


> Vicky, Im at uni in England,Rows in most of my lectures are only 10 people max, so often easy to go on an end etc.Something I noticed is that you can just pop out if you need to. It's not like school with having to ask permission etc.Seat yourself strategically!!


I agree!


----------



## akulauper (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah. The nice thing about university is that you don't have to ask anyone's permission to use the restroom--you can just quietly get up and leave. This is even easier in a large lecture, but I go to a smaller school with smaller classes (normally 15-35 students in a class) and I've found that even then, professors are pretty understanding. If you have to miss class altogether and it's small enough that the professor probably noticed, it's a good idea to email him/her (beforehand, if possible--though I know that sometimes it isn't an option) and explain that you are/were ill.


----------

